# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Интересные вещи

## Akasey

Нашёл в интернете: 
Если вы частый посетитель интернета, то скорее всего, позаботились о безопасности своего компьютера и установили антивирус. Хотите проверить, насколько хорошо он справляется со своими обязанностями? Это очень просто. Для этого откройте любой .txt файл, вставьте туда эту строчку: 
*X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H** 
и нажмите «сохранить». Как только вы это проделаете, любой [нормальный] антивирус должен сообщить о найденном вирусе, потому что эта строка является стандартным тестовым сообщением. Если же постоянная проверка на вирусы у вас отключена, то сделайте сканирование файла. Если и тогда вирусов найдено не будет, остается попробовать последнее – переименовать расширение этого текстового файла на .com или .exe. Если и в этом случае программа промолчит, значит стоит задуматься о смене антивируса  К слову сказать, Norton, Nod32 и Kaspersky с задачей справились сразу, а вот бесплатные версии Avira Antivir и AVG с первого раза не распознали. Делитесь своими результатами!

----------


## Sanych

Должны и бесплатные знать эту фишку. Она забита в антивирях как - Тест

----------


## Mitrej

у меня стоит Avira AntiVir Premium 9.
Создал .txt файл, вставил туда эту строчку:
X5O!P%@AP[4\PZX54(P^)7CC)7}$EICAR-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!$H+H*
Сохранил и проверил этот файл. Сразу детект. Пишет что этот файл содержит код вируса Eicar-Test-Signature.
Так что с Авирой всё в порядке.

----------


## Vanya

каспер нашёл, да по ходу все должны видеть

----------


## Jemal

NOD 32  тест прошел

----------


## HARON

НОД сразу нашел и удалил!

----------


## Jemal

> НОД сразу нашел и удалил!


АгА ! :evil_admin: от  такой

----------


## MOHAPX

не успел я его сохранить (как только нажал на save) Dr. Web тут же вывел сообщение. Сказать по правде, такое было впервые.

----------


## ЛЕШИЙ

avp - выявил, когда дал задание проверить файл.
При сохранении - не рыпнулся...

----------


## Femida

Аваст сразу обнаружил EICAR Test-NOT virus!!

----------


## Cerber

Да это старый тест, все антивирусы его давно знают.

----------


## Адмирал

А вот KIS 2010 даже и не пытается увидеть что то плохое странно..

----------


## Justin

от   Майкрософта  тоже прошел

----------

